# Tips for tender shoulder steaks?



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

And also rump steaks if you've got any. Besides their age! Ha!

thank you, Lisa


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Marinade.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes I usually do a teriyaki with dark wine vinegar or dark wine. I need to get away from salt so I was looking for another recipe. Do you have any? Also was wondering if anyone pounded their steaks? I haven't tried it but was thinking it may work or it would be too chalky after. Has anyone tried a buttermilk recipe?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Marinate it in whey, that helps tenderize it. I add spices to it (garlic, tumeric, etc) to help with the flavor.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

There is a recipe that has been posted on here, I forget who, that uses water & vinegar (half and half) to soak the roast in overnight to tenderize it. Then pat dry and rub in oils and spices to prepare for roasting. Roast at 450 for 30 minutes, then pour gravy over, cover, and roast at 250 for 6 hours.

I wish I could credit the right person but I don't recall!

I don't think Buttermilk will work as it doesn't have the acidity to break down the muscle like wine or vinegar does.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

lottsagoats1 said:


> Marinate it in whey, that helps tenderize it. I add spices to it (garlic, tumeric, etc) to help with the flavor.


WHEY!!! That sounds great, I am going to try it for sure thank you.


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> There is a recipe that has been posted on here, I forget who, that uses water & vinegar (half and half) to soak the roast in overnight to tenderize it. Then pat dry and rub in oils and spices to prepare for roasting. Roast at 450 for 30 minutes, then pour gravy over, cover, and roast at 250 for 6 hours.
> 
> I wish I could credit the right person but I don't recall!
> 
> I don't think Buttermilk will work as it doesn't have the acidity to break down the muscle like wine or vinegar does.


1/2 water 1/2 vinegar that sounds like a good trick. I will give it a go... I always worry I'll ruin it by partial cooking if I soak too long.

Thanks!


----------

